# Can you eat pellets....???....my dog does...!!!



## bigruckus (Oct 13, 2011)

Alright I'm not crazy...but I could not beleive it...my dog has been eating the pellets I spill on the floor when I fill my Thelin...does anyone know if this is ok...I use Maine Wood Pellets...(MWP)...60/40 mix...this is no joke..This dog also picked my cukes out of the garden this summer....the pic below shows her eating some...


----------



## jdempsey (Oct 13, 2011)

My dog is a shi tzu poodle mix and he loves to eat somersets. 

Like your dog he cannot wait till one hits the floor.


----------



## jimbom (Oct 13, 2011)

Safe to say they are not border collies.  Neither is ours.  He eats a lot worse than wood pellets.  Count your blessings.  Our dogs specialty is rolling in dead critters.  If he is not hungry that is.


----------



## Pellet-King (Oct 13, 2011)

You kidding? I eat them for Breakfast
Remember Buck Wheats?
This is better !!


----------



## stoveguy13 (Oct 13, 2011)

my dogs do the same i try not to let them eat to much but it is just wood dont think it is a big deal they chew on sticks


----------



## bigruckus (Oct 13, 2011)

I love this...you guys / girls are funny...anyways I was concerned about any additives...glues..adhesive...???....


----------



## EarlyMan (Oct 14, 2011)

Pellet-King said:
			
		

> You kidding? I eat them for Breakfast
> Remember Buck Wheats?
> This is better !!



Wow, some of them look really long...  just make sure they don't plug up your auger  :lol: 

EarlyMan


----------



## imacman (Oct 14, 2011)

My dog has special tastes....she will only eat the grass or coffee pellets a few of us had made a couple of winters ago.  She turns her nose up at regular wood pellets.....


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 14, 2011)

Normally no glues in a pellet. the shiny surface you see is the lignin in the wood, that coats and seals the pellet during the Extrusion process. The heat and pressure involved is what causeds this "Case" to be formed.


----------



## Don2222 (Oct 14, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> Normally no glues in a pellet. the shiny surface you see is the lignin in the wood, that coats and seals the pellet during the Extrusion process. The heat and pressure involved is what causeds this "Case" to be formed.



X2 there is no additives or glues in pellets, just all sawdust with no dirty bark either. So it is just like Diet Coke, No nutritional value!! LOL


----------



## Eatonpcat (Oct 14, 2011)

JimboM said:
			
		

> Safe to say they are not border collies.  Neither is ours.  He eats a lot worse than wood pellets.  Count your blessings.  Our dogs specialty is rolling in dead critters.  If he is not hungry that is.



My dog loves the stinky roll also...This year, dead frogs seem to be her favorite!


----------



## zzr7ky (Oct 14, 2011)

He must like RUFFage !!    


Sorry I could not resist... 
Mike


----------



## JHASS (Oct 14, 2011)

Must be the NEW health food. My 2 year old son must think he needs more fiber in his diet because
every chance he gets he grabs a hand full and starts to eat them. No side affects yet, not sprouting any 
limbs or foliage.


----------



## mralias (Oct 14, 2011)

jhass said:
			
		

> Must be the NEW health food. My 2 year old son must think he needs more fiber in his diet because
> every chance he gets he grabs a hand full and starts to eat them. No side affects yet, not sprouting any
> limbs or foliage.




Splinters Ouch....


----------



## Czech (Oct 14, 2011)

Be a little careful with the pets. Too many and they will get blocked up and/or dehydrated, as everyone know they swell up quite a bit when they get wet.


----------



## BIGISLANDHIKERS (Oct 14, 2011)

Czech said:
			
		

> Be a little careful with the pets. Too many and they will get blocked up and/or dehydrated, as everyone know they swell up quite a bit when they get wet.




Good point


----------



## Xena (Oct 14, 2011)

My Shih Tzu has eaten them and has also
gotten blocked up and sick and she didn't
eat that many but they can be very dangerous
if ingested especially by a small dog.
I vac the floor all around and behind
the stove after I fill it but my brother isn't
as thorough.


----------



## briansol (Oct 14, 2011)

The labels on the bag clearly state not for human or animal consumption.   I would scold the dog and not let him eat them if possible.


----------



## milliburner (Oct 16, 2011)

The pellets didn't plug up pug, he kept them down just long enough to bring them back up in the other room...  He hasn't tried to eat any of the birch or maple I've got stacked up though.


----------



## bigruckus (Oct 16, 2011)

milliburner said:
			
		

> The pellets didn't plug up pug, he kept them down just long enough to bring them back up in the other room...  He hasn't tried to eat any of the birch or maple I've got stacked up though.






I've notice sawdust all around the house...I think she ( dog)..chews them up then spits them out...then we walk on them and we have sawdust all over the house...my wife thinks I'm tracking it in from the basement shop...


----------



## Casie (Oct 17, 2011)

I would strongly advise anyone who has a dog to keep them from eating pellets.  

I know you might say your dog has done it for years, never had a problem ect...

If it does happen, it's awful to see, painful to the dog, a good chunk of change if you have to get your dog into emergency surgery, and you run a high risk of loosing your pal.  You guys know what happens when you throw a bunch of pellets into a bowl of water?  Not pretty when it happens in your dog's stomach.  

Keep Fido on the dog kibble.  I hate to see anyone loose a dog to something preventable.  
Good luck.


----------



## peakbagger (Oct 17, 2011)

I used to work at a plant that made cellulose floc out of ground paper. One of the major customers was Ralston Purina. They actually bought the process when the company closed it down. Folks like to overfeed their animals so adding floc bulks up the food without adding calories (plus its cheap). 

Some of the high end dog food will discreetly advertise that their food will prodcue less dog waste. Bascially they have a lower serving size and dont add floc.


----------

